# Big Thanks to KW Guitarguy



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

What a great guy! He came out and helped load in, set up and even mixed for me while I left the board to play a short set.


Always nice to have friends who know their way around a mixer.


Sorry to keep you out so late buddy. Thanks again for your time and assistance.:food-smiley-004:

A clip from the show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzkcFe8h5Fg


----------

